# Is there a website that lists every type and size of rolling stock?



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Like, I need to know if a 60' corrugated auto carrier ever existed... Where the heck could I find this out? I know that most were 80', but have never heard of a 60' one... Any ideas if there is a website with this information on it?

I want to know because Lionel makes a Standard O corrugated auto carrier but it is only 15" long, which equates to 60'... I would like to find out what they modeled it after, because if it is Standard O it should be prototypical...


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

There are a few here are a couple to get you started

http://www.american-rails.com/freight-cars.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_car

Hope they help


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks, but I have already been to both of those sites, and neither gives a definitive list... I am looking for a further breakdown then just box car, flat car, etc... I could _assume_ that since neither of those places mentions a 60' corrugated auto carrier that it never existed, but that just does not satisfy me enough


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M,

I'm no Lionel technophile, but I thought many of Lionel's O stock were never really intended to be exact, true scaled-down version of the real prototype. I know that is largely true for older Lionel O.

(However, I know that Lionel now offers a more true-scale line of stock.)

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> (However, I know that Lionel now offers a more true-scale line of stock.)
> 
> TJ


Yes, and it is called Standard O, which this car is listed as being...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know of a compendium, but perhaps this would help?

http://www.trainz.com/p-188705-mth-20-98709-ttx-corrugated-auto-carrier.aspx?source=pjn&subid=3578


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, that is a MTH Premier line corrugated auto carrier... All of the MTH ones seem to be 20" long, which equates to being 80' long in real life...

Just so you all know, the Lionel one that I am referencing is in this set: http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...=overland&CategoryID=0&RailLineID=&CatalogId=

I was told by an eBay member that it was 15" long... The auction ended already, but I will not be happy until I get to the end of this :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Yes, that is a MTH Premier line corrugated auto carrier... All of the MTH ones seem to be 20" long, which equates to being 80' long in real life...
> 
> Just so you all know, the Lionel one that I am referencing is in this set: http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...=overland&CategoryID=0&RailLineID=&CatalogId=
> 
> I was told by an eBay member that it was 15" long... The auction ended already, but I will not be happy until I get to the end of this :laugh:



They made shorter ones in the old days, but they were flatbeds modified for car hauling.
I couldn't find any 60' ers.

Heres a link that some might want for future RR car reference.
http://www.worldtraderef.com/WTR_site/Rail_Cars/Guide_to_Rail_Cars.asp

Did you see this in any of your search's B&M?










In an effort to cut shipping costs with it’s brand new 1971 Vega Chevrolet worked with Union Pacific to develop “Vert-A-Pac” which allowed 30 cars to be shipped versus 18 that a normal boxcar could carry. Because of the vertical shipping method, the railcars were taller than normal forcing the railroad line to follow special routes to avoid low overpasses.
According to Collectible Automobile The Vegas had four removable steel sockets inserted into the undercarriage. As the Vert-a-pac car doors were lifted and closed the Vegas would roll forward an catch on hooks on the doors. When the doors were fully shut the Vegas were suspended side by side, roof to roof.
The Vega’s engine oil pan had a special baffle to keep oil from seeping into the number 1 cylinder while the cars were vertical. The battery caps, carburetor float bowls and windshield washer fluid reservoirs were also designed to prevent fluids from leaking during shipping.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another Picture,


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually I did see some of those in my searches... I think they are cool


----------

